# i may have gotten a really good deal



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

so i was at my LFS and i was lookin at the piranha tank, and there was a 8 inch piranha that seemed a little more bulky than the otherz, and was definately the alpha fish in the tank. i then noticed he had the black spot behind his gills jus like the cariba, i asked about it and they were sure it was a RB, but i bought him for 50 bucks, because having one pygo in a 75g sucks. im looking at him now, and he jus seems much more active then any RBP ive seen. it was prolly dumb for me to post this cuz i dont have a camera but does anyone have a RBP with the black markings like a cariba, if so please send me some pics i checked the opee thing and my "RBP" still looks like all the cariba


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

awsome need pics!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the humeral spot indicates _P. cariba_...I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Some reds can have a darker spot there but it is very subtle. If your P has a dark humeral spot then it most likely could be a caribe.

It is impossible for us to tell you with out a picture though.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

ya i do need pics, even still thanks for the input. if it is a cariba is 50 bucks a good deal for a 8 incher


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome though. Did you figure out if it was caribe or not?


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

where did you get it?mom and pop or chain store? that could explain alot.either way sounds like a Caribe and a really good deal.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The humeral spot can appear on Reds/Terns so a pic is necessary.


----------

